# New OpenSSL v1.1



## Lefteris (Jul 4, 2019)

Would anyone know if FreeBSD 12 has openssl v1.1 in base? If not, will it have it? Thank you


----------



## trev (Jul 4, 2019)

FreeBSD 12.0 has openssl v1.1.1a in base.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 4, 2019)

FreeBSD ports has 1.1.1c for download if you need the absolute newest
security/openssl111


----------



## Lefteris (Jul 4, 2019)

If it is 1.1 based then do I have to specify "DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= ssl=openssl111" in make.conf for the ports to use it?


----------



## trev (Jul 4, 2019)

No - it is the default


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2019)

Lefteris said:


> If it is 1.1 based then do I have to specify "DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= ssl=openssl111" in make.conf for the ports to use it?


That setting will use the security/openssl111 port. If you want to use the default base OS OpenSSL version you don't need to set anything.


----------

